# 2016 season



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone finding anything? Been out a few times now and nada


----------



## mr digg (Apr 5, 2016)

Nothing yet in Columbia MD area. Where abouts are u in md, rock?


----------



## mikeguard01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nothing yet. Cut my asparagus twice already, it should be soon.


----------



## woofsweet (Apr 8, 2016)

Nothing to report in Gaithersburg/Germantown--I think the deer are beating me to it.


----------



## crazy4morels (May 5, 2013)

Found 1 on 4/10/16 next to a paved walkway in Edgewater/Annapolis area. Wasn't even looking for them; surprised given the cold temperatures we've had these past several days.


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

I have found about a dozen so far in the last week.


----------



## mikeguard01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice job forestgirl. I looked today, but nothing yet.My buddy tried yesterday and only saw two snakes. I have to check some of my other spots.


----------



## wdmorris126 (Apr 10, 2016)

Are yall near 21795 williamsport or hagerstown md?im aimin togo sat but just wondering


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't had any luck in Central Md yet. Did go out and find some babies in NE Md on Tuesday. I think they might be pickable by the weekend.

Forestgirl, how were your sizes? Blacks, greys, yellows?

MDMorris, I've heard of reports from the Meyersville area


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi new posting here but I have been reading them for a few years . Just want to say thanks to the ones who have posted I have found them helpful. I hope I can return the favor. Was out today in the 21784 area found 8 grays on a warm South facing hill. Seems the next few days and warmer weather should have them popping . Just hope we get some rain to go with the warm. Again thanks and good luck..


----------



## wdmorris126 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks bud.taking my son out in the morning ill give u report once we return.love the forum


----------



## wdmorris126 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok just got back from my spot in boonsboro md and hardly any may apples above soil n still way too dry...id say temperture is bout right bur no mushrooms at all due to dry conditions.lookin at soil its all brown with no moss...sure sign its too dry


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I was out for about 5 hours, checked some cooler spots,and nothing. Checked a warmer spot...2 grays and 3 yellows; all were very small and looked like they needed a drink. From what Wdmorris 126 said and what I saw I think we need the rain more then the heat now. I did see some may-apples and fiddle-heads but the ground vegetation all seems to be behind were it should be and it's not good when you crunch when you walk. No rain in sight. Friday looks like the earliest . Good luck everyone..


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

Went out Friday night around Boonsboro area. No luck way to dry. found 1 black. maybe after some rain they will be popping.


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

Found 60 Grey's Saturday between 3 people looking. They were small we need some rain! The little bit Friday night helped but not enough. Found them on south facing slopes.


----------



## adig (Apr 25, 2016)

Anyone in DC Metro/Montgomery County planning to go out this weekend? Rookie here looking to try and find some ramps.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

It's been quiet here no one posting had me wondering .. Glad to hear of some finds . Between Friday and Sunday found about 50 all small and hard to spot in the Sykesville area .We need some rain and a little cooler temps. Good luck ..... They can hide but they can't run...


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

I can tell you where a big patch is of ramps are. Park at turkey run on GW parkway its the last pull off on the northbound before you get on 495 . walk the trail back towards the parkway, drop down to the small stream immediately on the other side of the stream head back up the step hill on the other side. when you get close to the top not 50 yards off the parkway. Bingo. take a small pick with you they are hard to dig out by hand.


----------



## supajoeshs04 (May 1, 2013)

found 70 last week in a spot that sometimes produces 5 or 6, none anywhere else.


----------



## shane (Apr 19, 2016)

Visiting grandbabies in Indian head. On the navy base was up to one eighty in ohio hoping to find a few here but it's looking like you all are having a slow season here. Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## shane (Apr 19, 2016)

And I'm also a plumber so hi to you local plumber


----------



## ma88jm (Apr 28, 2016)

Experienced hunters, I am looking for a teacher! I'm new to hunting morels, but it's something I've been wanting to do for years. I can provide the searching ground or commute to go hunting with you in your stomping grounds. I promise not to steal your mushroom spot later! I'm just eager to learn and hope I can find someone to share their wisdom and trained eye. Thanks! PS I live in Montgomery County


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

Man It got quiet on here. Anyone having any luck? I've found 2 in the past couple outings. Way too dry I'm hoping this weekend is the mother load with the rain we have been getting.


----------



## biftfr df pofr (Apr 27, 2016)

Found a good one (the size of my hand) two days ago. Just one, though. I'm in 21784 area and hunt from Baltimore to mid PA.


----------



## dmashunter (May 7, 2016)

I've gone out looking many times around Damascus the past couple weeks. It was initially too dry but we've gotten a ton of rain so the soil is plenty damp now. Now I'm wondering if it's too cool again? Sun is coming out this weekend. Maybe that will warm things up. I used to find morels in Illinois but never found one in Maryland. I notice the soil is much more of a rocky clay mix around here. Seems not conducive to morels. Soil in Illinois was black and rich where we found morels. I can find small pockets were the soil looks better around here but it's usually low lying areas which maybe are tool cool with the temps this week? I tried on the tops of the hills where the sun hits more but soil in general seems much lower quality in those areas. The low lying areas I've searched have ferns and moss and it's near a creek. seems about as good as your going to get around here but I've found no morels. I haven't even seen a mushroom of any type. Any tips anyone can give specific to Maryland? Don't necessarily want you to give away your hot spots but it anyone could give me an example of an area in maryland that actually has mushrooms I would much appreciate it. It would be good to walk an area to get a feel for the type of forest that morels like around here. Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey DmasHunter l think the season is winding down. I wish we had the rain earlier but you still may find some. I would be looking in cooler spots now. I think it warmed up early and the warm spots may have given all they got. I think the soil conditions you describe in Illinois are the same condition I would look for here although they may be harder to find. That's not to say you won't find them in lesser soil conditions but start with the best. The other thing I would be looking for is poplar trees around here I don't see many elms . I've found them around other trees but the poplar seems best and oaks seem to stop them cold. If you do find them now I would hope they would be bigger and nicer with the rains we have had. Saturday I found 12 all pretty nice and on a cooler hill. I hope this helps and good luck...


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Been busy, sorry I haven't been on here in a while...Over 200 this season. All shapes sizes and colors. All yummy! Still don't think it was as good as last year.
I am literally in central Maryland (Prince George's County).


----------



## chiefapache (May 11, 2016)

I'm trying to find good hunting grounds here in Hartford county. Originally from Illinois and grew up hunting mushrooms and would love to have that hobby here. Any tips would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## supajoeshs04 (May 1, 2013)

does anyone know what pops up in the area next now that morels are over? im sure with all this rain other mushrooms will be up everywhere soon, the only other edible species ive found in the area are oysters and bears tooth but ive seen those in fall. Just wanted to know what species to keep an eye out for!


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Once we get a week of really warm nights, like leave your windows open warm, it will be time to start looking for summer mushrooms- chanterelles, chicken of the woods and meadow mushrooms. They go most of the summer off and on.


----------

